# Brag Pix



## speakmanfamily (Aug 12, 2011)

Were getting an Maremma (3/4) Anatolian(1/4) Puppy on December 23! I just wanted to brag. :bouncy: If you want you can post pics of your LGD

HERE SHE IS!


----------



## WhiteChristmas (Dec 13, 2006)

AWE SO CUTE!! I love the little one. Gratz what name?


----------



## speakmanfamily (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks! No name yet  Were waiting until we get her (Decemeber 23  )


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

That pup is too cute. There should be a law.


----------



## speakmanfamily (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## sunny225 (Dec 4, 2009)

Did you get your puppy yet?


----------



## MonsterMalak (Apr 15, 2011)

Cute pup,,,, How old is it?

























These are some Boz Shepherd females at 3 weeks old. They weigh 4.5 # avg. 

Something about puppies!!!!!

Good luck with your pup.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Congrats on your new puppy, she is darling!!


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

Wow, Monster, those Boz pups are HUGE! Cute though. Is that your latest litter? How's that one pup doing?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

congrats on your new addition, I just love puppies, and then they grow up and become really big puppies....LOL


----------



## speakmanfamily (Aug 12, 2011)

Aweh! Adorable! 
Yeah our pups here now, what a sweet heart, shes so loving and friendly, she doesnt really care for the sheep shes with yet, but shes with two full grown maremmas so there caring for them, when she gets too hyper one of the maremmas will pick her up by her scruff and bring her to there bed, 








shes 3 months old right now  and her name is Dakota


----------



## MonsterMalak (Apr 15, 2011)

Good luck with your new BABY. She is cute. Your older dogs should help her learn.

How big do maremmas get?


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

Dakota sure is a handsome looking pup. Congratulations.


----------



## speakmanfamily (Aug 12, 2011)

DaniR1968 said:


> Dakota sure is a handsome looking pup. Congratulations.


yes she is thanks


----------



## speakmanfamily (Aug 12, 2011)

MonsterMalak said:


> Good luck with your new BABY. She is cute. Your older dogs should help her learn.
> 
> How big do maremmas get?


THe big dogs hads are about at my hips, if not a bit higher. 
this is from google: On the average, adult males are a bit larger than bitches and average 27 inches tall and weigh 75 to over 100 pounds, while bitches average 26 inches tall and weigh 66 to 88 pounds.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

My DD is having a hard time choosing the cutest puppy in the world here, lol.


----------



## Wvfarmer (Dec 16, 2011)

Can't figure out how to attach a picture. Can someone help? Thanks!


----------



## MonsterMalak (Apr 15, 2011)

Go to PHOTOBUCKET and set up a free account. Upload pictures from your computer. 

Click on the IMG code to coppy. Paste to your reply. 
There are also good directions on this site.

Good Luck


----------



## Grazer (Dec 23, 2011)

All of the puppies are so cute! Dakota is so incredibly adorable and I really like the color of her coat!


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

My new lgd pup Azura. She is 5/8 Pyrenees, and 3/8 Anatolian. Such a sweet girl and already starting to bond with the sheep well at 8 weeks.










Azura meets Zeus


----------



## Grazer (Dec 23, 2011)

Wow what a cutie-pie! I'm sure I'm biased, but honestly LGD breeds must have the cutest puppies from all dog breeds lol


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

Oh my goodness, that is a cute pup!


----------



## speakmanfamily (Aug 12, 2011)

Awe!!!


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Too cute!! All of them!!


----------



## Grazer (Dec 23, 2011)

Here are a few pictures of my CO puppy.
On the first pic he is 2 and a half months old.
And on the last 2 he's 7 and a half months. Right now he's about 27 inches tall, so he'll probably be about 29 or 30 inches by the time he's 2 years old.
He's such a smart and adorable puppy. Very protective too and we love him very much 

















[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Boy did he ever grow! Nice lookin boy, Grazer!


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

What a handsome dog


----------



## Grazer (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you very much GS and wendle! 
Big breed puppies sure do grow fast, so all we can do is take as many pictures as possible lol Because before you know it they're all grown up. 
I mean physically, as they remain playful for a long time. My crazy puppy still steals my slippers every time he want something from me.


----------



## speakmanfamily (Aug 12, 2011)

our girl is 4 months old now... and all legs.

Yay..


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Grazer said:


> Here are a few pictures of my CO puppy.
> On the first pic he is 2 and a half months old.
> And on the last 2 he's 7 and a half months. Right now he's about 27 inches tall, so he'll probably be about 29 or 30 inches by the time he's 2 years old.
> He's such a smart and adorable puppy. Very protective too and we love him very much


PLEASE do regular updates on this dog. I am fascinated with Caucasian Ovcharkas.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

Its fine, Grazer.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Grazer said:


> I also want to add that CO's don't make good LGD's in N.America. Because although they are still used as LGD's in some places in the Caucasus mountains and beyond, they're too human aggressive towards strangers for the average U.S./Canadian farmer..


Oh, I am absolutely familiar with their tendencies for human aggression. I see CO's as my SHTF LGD.


----------



## Grazer (Dec 23, 2011)

BoldViolet said:


> Oh, I am absolutely familiar with their tendencies for human aggression. I see CO's as my SHTF LGD.



Yes I already assumed you'd know , but I've put it there for people less familiar with the breed especially because of the whole debate about the risk of having any LGD breed.
Which speaking in general can indeed be risky, if people don't do their homework prior to getting one


----------

